# Pull-up vs pull-downs



## Emmerz24 (Dec 13, 2012)

What is better for growing your lats. I always do wide grip pulls downs but I read time and time again that pull-ups are the key. What do you guys think? Or should one incorporate both?


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)

Do both.  My back never grew a bunch on wide grip. I narrowed my grip to about an inch inside of where the pull down bar curves and I grew like a weed. Mix it up. See what works.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2012)

Do both I love back day


----------



## PFM (Dec 13, 2012)

Like the guys before me posted: Both. The main thing with working back is getting your arms and shoulders out of the pull and concentration on just the various back muscles. Holding and contracting every other rep is good way to start really isolating your back for a wide thick look.


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)

Another thing I do that I don't see many other people do is control the weight as you are coming back up. I stay as tight as I can and let the weight back off as slow as possible.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 13, 2012)

Big worm. I always thought with wide grip it worked on the width if your lats an close grip worked on the thickness. I'm going to try to narrow my grip on the the pull downs. I have been going to the end of the bar. And I'm going to start doing pull downs. Thank for the tips.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 13, 2012)

i always start my back day with 50 pull ups. no matter how many sets it takes just get 50. then do ur normal back workout with pulldowns in it. when you pull think of ur scapulas moving this is what activates ur back muscles


----------



## PFM (Dec 13, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Another thing I do that I don't see many other people do is control the weight as you are coming back up. I stay as tight as I can and let the weight back off as slow as possible.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Good shit right there^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 13, 2012)

All good shit everyone thx alot


----------



## losieloos (Dec 13, 2012)

I hate pull ups,  but there for you


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 14, 2012)

Pull-ups are a necessity.  Do all variations....wide-grip,narrow-grip, palms facing in, palms facing out etc.  I also do enjoy pulldowns but like everyone else said switch it up when you feel like your plateauing.  Good luck!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 14, 2012)

Both....but don't be one of those guys with wide lats but no thickness....flat as a pancake. Barbell rows and rack pulls for me.....barbell rows and deads for some. I used to do deads but find that rack pulls are giving me what I need and desire.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I do various rows and deads as well as pull downs And soon to be pull ups. Trying to cover all the bases.


----------



## Rip (Dec 14, 2012)

This is so true.
I try to imagine pulling from the elbows toward the rib cage or the waste. 
Also, arching the back, sticking the chest out, and not leaning back. 
Contracting the lat muscles is also very important. 

I see guys leaning back or rounding the back to complete a rep. This takes the focus of the lats. 
Another thing I see a lot is guys doing a T bar row practically standing upright



PFM said:


> Like the guys before me posted: Both. The main thing with working back is getting your arms and shoulders out of the pull and concentration on just the various back muscles. Holding and contracting every other rep is good way to start really isolating your back for a wide thick look.


----------



## cougar (Dec 14, 2012)

I would say mix em up. T- bar is my fav..But I'm like Mistah, I do 50-75 pull ups to warm up. They are hard at first but you'll get em down.  Real hard if your 235 lbs. They blow your bi's up too.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 14, 2012)

When going to the gym before I step inside I have in my mind an idea what my workout would look like, depending how my body feels but for example using wide grip pulldowns works your upper lats, close grip pulldowns work your lower lats. But I try to incorporate a variety of exercises for my back.


----------



## SystM (Jan 16, 2013)

My personal Stan e is utilizing and movement where your body actually moves through motion. 

Therefore I favor a pull up rather then pull down. It really stresses the body to
-support your own body weight
-recruit more overall muscle fiber
- the ability to go heavy without being lifted of a seat and botching form 

That being said I love the pull down machine for smaller back muscle development

Try pulling your feet back on the toes, squeeze the hams and glutes to keep you in position
Have the torso VERY close to the machine itself and push the thorax up and out ( like side relaxed pose)

Do this and concentrate on keeping the elbows forward, and glutes and hams tight

Guaranteed you'll wake some new fibers up

0.02


----------



## Georgia (Jan 16, 2013)

Always start back day off with 4 sets of wide grip pull ups.

Then later on 3 sets of wide grip pull downs


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

Pull-ups are a Basic Movement that should never be omitted from a back training routine.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 16, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> Pull-ups are a necessity.  Do all variations....wide-grip,narrow-grip, palms facing in, palms facing out etc.




^^^^^ This.  I change it up every workout and really concentrate the fact that I am working the back muscles, like PFM said, get your arms and shoulders out of the picture.  So many people hop up and start flanging their body up and down looking like a spastic idiot.  No concentration on the back.  Slow it down, set yourself and feel it.


----------

